# photochemical eye damage from blue light ?



## kevinp (Feb 21, 2012)

recently thinking of using LEDs for night viewing without heat generation. looking at blue waterproof LED strips, i came across the following info. although the info pertains to hiuman eyes i wonder if it will negatively affect frogs eyes or other animals. your thoughts ?

thanks

http://www.environmentallights.com/files/documents/blue_light_hazard.pdf


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

I would not put blue lights in my vivs for a few reasons. I'm not sure about that paper though, I'd want look up some peer reviewed data.

I was told by a professor awhile back that neural pathways which inhibit melatonin synthesis by the pineal gland are most sensitive to blue light, and therefor blue light promotes wakefulness. I have no idea how accurate that is, but I wouldn't want to disrupt the circadian rhythm of my frogs. An amusing side note... he always creates his power point presentations using a blue background because he believes it keeps the students more alert!

I'll see if I can dig up some more info later.


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't anything about frog vision, but I can say that one of the "root issues" with dangers with deep blue light is related to how human vision's spectral response is weighted -- we don't tend to see blue as "bright" unless it's essentially much brighter than white light. 

As a result, we can look for long periods at what is in reality really bright blue light without realizing that we're doing damage to our vision. I learned this the hard way back in the early '90s when I managed to get essentially a case of "flash burn" (or "weld burn") on my eyes working around some VHO actinic reef tank lighting... I've had some friends recently do the same thing working on DIY LED reef tank lighting with Royal Blue LEDs.


----------



## kevinp (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks for the responses so far. 

about that paper. since the company selling them put that there as a warning i expect there's something to it. otherwise it doesn't benefit them at all.

anyone else ?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

parkanz2 said:


> I would not put blue lights in my vivs for a few reasons. I'm not sure about that paper though, I'd want look up some peer reviewed data.
> 
> I was told by a professor awhile back that neural pathways which inhibit melatonin synthesis by the pineal gland are most sensitive to blue light, and therefor blue light promotes wakefulness. I have no idea how accurate that is, but I wouldn't want to disrupt the circadian rhythm of my frogs. An amusing side note... he always creates his power point presentations using a blue background because he believes it keeps the students more alert!
> 
> I'll see if I can dig up some more info later.


As long as you run the lights during the same time every day, you shouldn't be interfering with thier circadian rhythm, instead you would be reinforcing it. 

Many herps are able to regulate thier exposure to UV (UVB and UVA) lighting by behaviorally modifying thier behavior. See this discussion http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/73268-uvb-exposure-dendrobates.html 

Ed


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ed said:


> As long as you run the lights during the same time every day, you shouldn't be interfering with thier circadian rhythm, instead you would be reinforcing it.
> 
> Many herps are able to regulate thier exposure to UV (UVB and UVA) lighting by behaviorally modifying thier behavior. See this discussion http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/73268-uvb-exposure-dendrobates.html
> 
> Ed


Right Ed, consistent lighting cycle is important. My concern was that you have the regular lights on during the day and moon lights on at night, both potentially acting as a photoperiod. Albeit, circadian rhythms continue in the absence of a photoperiod but it typically runs a little bit longer (at least in humans it's a little over 24 hours.)

The more I think about it, as long as the intensity of the moon light isn't too high it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## kevinp (Feb 21, 2012)

but what are your thoughts on the potential to damage the eyes ?
thanks


Ed said:


> As long as you run the lights during the same time every day, you shouldn't be interfering with thier circadian rhythm, instead you would be reinforcing it.
> 
> Many herps are able to regulate thier exposure to UV (UVB and UVA) lighting by behaviorally modifying thier behavior. See this discussion http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/73268-uvb-exposure-dendrobates.html
> 
> Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

kevinp said:


> but what are your thoughts on the potential to damage the eyes ?
> thanks


I think that if you provided shaded areas for them to get out of it, they will avoid excess exposure.. keep in mind that you can also accomedate them by moving the lights vertically to avoid higher levels in the zones where they are probably going to spend most of thier time. 

Ed


----------



## kevinp (Feb 21, 2012)

thank you ....


----------

